# What is the scope of Dental Hygienics profession in Canada ??



## surajps (Apr 4, 2014)

I am planning to take up some course on student visa and further extend my stay and get settled in canada.

I have my PG done in "Physisian Assistant" specialised on Cardiothorasic Surgery.
(Not sure what scope it has in canada related to my study)

(1) What is the Scope of Physician assistants in Canada ?
(2) If not much Job opportunities, I was planning to take up some other course in 
canada. I was planning for Dental Hygienics,
Can someone give me an insight of this study in canada and the Scope ??
(3) Anybody can suggest any other course(if any) so that I can think of that ??

please shoot out ur thoughts thta would be of great help to me....
:israel:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What province in Canada? As a Dental Hygienist you need to be registered and licensed in the province where you want to practice.


----------



## surajps (Apr 4, 2014)

EVHB said:


> What province in Canada? As a Dental Hygienist you need to be registered and licensed in the province where you want to practice.


Planning to take a diploma (18 months) course on Dental Hygienics...
Anywhere in canada is my plan. Dunno which province has good scope for Dental Hygienics.

What provice do u suggest ??

Ontario, BC ??


----------



## surajps (Apr 4, 2014)

Also like to know details about various diploma courses for Dental Hygienics....

If someone has any idea about the course it would be of great help....

thanks....


----------

